# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين ...  مسيرة إصلاح

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
 

*الدعوة إلى تأسيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين*

*
إن اللبنة الأولى لتأسيس "جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين" كانت سنة 1913 م، وذلك عندما كان الإمام ابن باديس مقيمًا بالمدينة المنورة مع رفيق الدرب العلامة الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي، حينما كانا يقضيان جلَّ وقتهما في البحث عن الوضع المتردي للجزائر، وسبيل النهوض بها من كبوتها. وفي ذلك يقول البشر الإبراهيمي : "وَأشْهِدُ الله على أن تلك الليالي من عام 1913 هي التي وضعت فيها الأسس الأولى لجمعية العلماء المسلمين والتي لم تبرز للوجود إلا عام 1931 م". 
بعد عشر سنوات من رجوع ابن باديس من الحجاز عام 1913 بدأ تفكيره يتجه إلى توسيع الخطة الإصلاحية التي شرع في تنفيذها بتعليم الناس وإرشادهم وتصحيح أمور دينهم، واستنهاض همم العلماء، تأكد لديه أن معركة الدفاع عن الجزائر وعن مقوماتها لا يمكن أن يقوم بها شخص واحد، أو جماعة محدودة العدد، وبسلاح واحد، لذلك أخذ من سنة 1924 يتطلع إلى الدخول في مرحلة جديدة تتكامل فيها وسائل العمل النضالي ويوجه فيها جهد المخلصين من أبناء هذا الوطن للتصدّي لإفشال سياسة الاستعمار، والقيام بواجب خدمة الوطن والدين واللغة، وإصلاح الأوضاع الثقافية والاجتماعية والسياسية، والسعي إلى تحقيق يقظة فكرية، وبعث شعور قومي، ووعي سياسي وديني، يدفع الحركة الإصلاحية إلى الأمام. وكان من الطبيعي أن يتطلع ابن باديس إلى استكمال الأدوات التي تحتاج إليها الحركة الإصلاحية، وتأسيس الهيئات التي تشد عضده، وتعينه على أداء المهمة الثقيلة، فباشر بعقد اللقاءات مع الشيخ "محمد البشير الإبراهيمي" منذ 1920، تارة في سطيف، وأخرى في قسنطينة، التي كانت تنصب على دراسة الوضع في الجزائر والبحث عن السبل الكفيلة بمعالجة هذا الوضع، بعد هذه اللقاءات الممهدة فكر الشيخ عبد الحميد في أن يخطو خطوة عملية تكون تمهيدا مباشر للشروع في التحضر لتأسيس هذه الجمعية التي ظلت فكرة لم تجد طريقها للتنفيذ، وما يذكر في هذا الصدد قول الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي : "زارني الأخ الأستاذ عبد الحميد بن باديس – وأنا بمدينة سطيف أقوم بعمل علمي – زيارة مستعجلة في سنة 1924 م، فيما أذكر. أخبرني بموجب الزيارة في أول جلسة وهو أنه عقد العزم على تأسيس جمعية باسم (الإخاء العلمي) يكون مركزها العام بمدينة قسنطينة العاصمة العلمية... تجمع شمل العلماء والطلبة وتوحد جهودهم، وتقارب بين مناحيهم في التعليم والتفكير، وتكون صلة تعارف بينهم، ومزيلة لأسباب التناكر والجفاء. 
... وفي تلك الجلسة عهد إلّي الأخ الأستاذ أن أضع قانونها الأساسي فوضعته في ليلة وقرأته عليه في صباحها، فاغتبط به أيما اغتباط... ولما وصل إلى قسنطينة وعرض الفكرة على الجماعة الذين يجب تكوين المجلس منهم أيدوا الفكرة وقرروا القانون بعد تعديل قليل. ثم حدثت حوادث عطلت المشروع وأخبرني الأستاذ باديس بذلك فلم أستغرب لعلمي أن استعدادنا لمثل هذه الأعمال لم ينضج بعد... 
من الأعمال ما يكون الفشل فيه أجدى من النجاح وهذا هو ما شاهدناه في تأسيس جمعية الإخاء العلمي فقد فشلنا في تأسيسها ظاهرا وفيما يبدو للناس، ولكن المحاولات لم تذهب بلا أثر في المجتمعات العلمية الجزائرية حتى كان من نتائجها بعد أعوام جمعية العلماء المسلمين". 
وهكذا بدأت الفكرة تنمو وتختمر في أذهان الذين وصلت إليهم, ومن الأمور التي هيأت الجو الفكري لهذه الجمعية هو أن ابن باديس بادر بإنشاء الصحف التي تنشر الأفكار الإصلاحية والمبادئ التي تقوم عليها هذه الأفكار, حيث دعا ابن باديس في مختلف الصحف إلى اتحاد العلماء وتجمعهم, والاتفاق على خطة عمل لإصلاح الأوضاع الدينية والتعليمية والاجتماعية والسياسية, فهو يشير هنا إلى ضرورة إنشاء جمعية من العلماء.* 

*أول إجتماع لرواد الإصلاح*
*
بعد اللقاءات الممهدة التي كانت تتم بين ابن باديس والبشير الإبراهيمي, تارة في سطيف, وأخرى في قسنطينة, التي كانت تنصب على دراسة الوضع في الجزائر والبحث عن السبل الكفيلة بمعالجة هذا الوضع, فكر الشيخ عبد الحميد في أن يخطو خطوة عملية تكون تمهيدا مباشر للشروع في التحضر لتأسيس هذه الجمعية. 
فتوالت الجهود الممهدة لإنشاء هذه الهيئة، ويذكر الشيخ خير الدين في مذكراته أنه في عام 1928 م دعا الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس الطلاب العائدين من جامع الزيتونة والمشرق العربي لندوة يدرسون فيها أوضاع الجزائر، وما يمكن عمله لإصلاح هذه الأوضاع، وكان ممن لبى الدعوة من يمكن تسميتهم بـ (رواد الإصلاح) أمثال : البشير الإبراهيمي، ومبارك الميلي، والعربي بن بلقاسم التبسي، ومحمد السعيد الواهري، ومحمد خير الدين، واجتمعوا برئاسة الشيخ عبد الحميد بمكتبه. وقد سطر في هذا الاجتماع برنامج يهدف إلى النهوض بالجمعية المزمع إنشاؤها، فكأن ابن باديس أراد أن يسبق الأحداث، فحدد محاور النشاط الإصلاحي، الذي تضطلع به الجمعية التي دعا إلى إنشائها. 
وقد سطر في هذا الاجتماع برنامج يهدف إلى النهوض بالجمعية المزمع إنشاؤها, فكأن ابن باديس أراد أن يسبق الأحداث, فحدد محاور النشاط الإصلاحي, الذي تضطلع به الجمعية التي دعا إلى إنشائها, وفعلا كان ذلك هو البرنامج الذي اتبعته الجمعية بعد ميلادها. 
وفي خلال الفترة بين عام 1926 م إلى عام 1930 م برز «نادي الترقي» وأصبح ذا ثقل ثقافي وتأثير جدي فكان ملتقى النخبة المفكرة سواء من كان منهم مقيماً بالعاصمة أو من كان وافداً عليها من الخارج. وكانت تلقى فيه المحاضرات والمسامرات، وتقام فيه الحفلات، وداوم عبد الحميد كلما جاء إلى الجزائر يحاضر فيه أو يسامر أو يجتمع فيه بالشباب الناهض المتوثب من طلبة العلم والمفكرين، فكان النادي بذرة صالحة للنهضة الجزائرية. ولقد تكونت لجنة تحضيرية فيه لتنبثق عنها الجمعية، وكان كاتب اللجنة الشيخ أحمد توفيق المدني ورئيسها السيد عمر إسماعيل.* 

*تأسيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين*

*تأسست (جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين) بعد الاحتفال بمضي قرن على احتلال الجزائر فكان ذلك رداً عملياً على المحتفلين الذين كانت أصواتهم تردد الجزائر فرنسية وكان شعار العلماء المصلحين "الإسلام ديننا، العربية لغتنا، الجزائر وطننا"، وقد ظهر هذا الشعار أول ما ظهر مكتوباً على كتاب الجزائر للشيخ أحمد توفيق، ثم تناولته الألسنة والأقلام ولقن لطلبة العلم وذلك يوم الثلاثاء 17 من شهر ذي الحجة عام 1349 هـ الموافق لـ الخامس من ماي 1931 في (نادي الترقي) بالعاصمة إثر دعوة وجهت إلى كل عالم من علماء الإسلام في الجزائر, من طرف (هيئة مؤسسة) مؤلفة من أشخاص حياديين ينتمون إلى نادي الترقي غير معروفين بالتطرف, لا يثير ذكرهم حساسية أو شكوكا لدى الحكومة, ولا عند الطرقيين. أعلنوا : أن الجمعية دينية تهذيبية تسعى لخدمة الدين والمجتمع, لا تتدخل في السياسة ولا تشتغل بها. 
لبّى الدعوة وحضر الاجتماع التأسيسي أكثر من سبعين عالما, ومن شتى الاتجاهات الدينية والمذهبية : (مالكيين واباضيين, مصلحين وطرقيين, موظفين وغير موظفين), كما حضر الاجتماع طلبة العلم من مختلف جهات الوطن. 
والجدير بالذكر أن ابن باديس لم يحضر الاجتماع التأسيسي للجمعية من الأول, وكان وراء ذلك هدف يوضحه الشيخ خير الدين أحد المؤسسين الذي حضر الجلسات العامة والخاصة لتأسيس الجمعية, يقول : "كنت أنا والشيخ مبارك الميلي في مكتب ابن باديس بقسنطينة يوم دعا الشيخ أحد المصلحين (محمد عبابسة الأخضري) وطلب إليه أن يقوم بالدعوة إلى تأسيس (جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين) في العاصمة وكلفه أن يختار ثلة من (جماعة نادي الترقي) الذين لا يثير ذكر أسمائهم شكوك الحكومة, أو مخاوف أصحاب الزوايا, وتتولى هذه الجماعة توجيه الدعوة إلى العلماء لتأسيس الجمعية (في نادي الترقي بالعاصمة) حتى يتم الاجتماع في هدوء وسلام, وتتحقق الغاية المرجوة من نجاح التأسيس. ويقول الشيخ خير الدين : "وأسر إلينا ابن باديس أنه سوف لا يلبي دعوة الاجتماع ولا يحضر يومه الأول حتى يقرر المجتمعون استدعاءه ثانية بصفة رسمية, لحضور الاجتماع العام, فيكون بذلك مدعوا لا داعيا, وبذلك يتجنب ما سيكون من ردود فعل السلطة الفرنسية وأصحاب الزوايا, ومن يتحرجون من كل عمل يقوم به ابن باديس". 
بعد الاجتماع العام الذي انطلق على الساعة الثامنة صادق الجميع بعد التشاور على مشروع القانون الأساسي للجمعية، وفي اليوم الموالي – يوم الأربعاء – على الساعة الثانية بعد الزوال عقد اجتماع بقصد انتخاب الهيئة الإدارية، فاقترحت عليها جماعة فوقع الإجماع على اختيارها، وانفضت الجلسة في الساعة الخامسة مساءا. ثم اجتمع المجلس الإداري عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم نفسه وانتخب الشيخ ابن باديس رئيسا للجمعية وتم استدعائه، كونه كان غائباً حيث لم يحضر معهم في اليوم الأول ولا في اليوم الثان ، وفي اليوم الثالث جاء إلى الاجتماع وألقى كلمة جاء فيها : 
"إخواني، إنني قد تخلفت عن جمعكم العظيم اليوم الأول والثاني فحرمت خيراً كثيراً، وتحملت إثماً كبيراً، ولعلكم تعذرونني لما لحقت في اليوم الثالث، وأذكر لحضراتكم ما تعلمونه من قصة أبي خيثمة الأنصاري لما تخلف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في غزوة تبوك ثم لحقه فقال الناس هذا راكب يرفعه الإل ويضعه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : كن أبا خيثمة ، فقالوا : هو أبو خيثمة، فاعتذر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقبل عذره ودعا له بخير. ومثلكم من كان له في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القدوة الحسنة." هكذا كان يستلهم أقواله وأفعاله من السنة النبوية. 
وألقى خطاباً آخر في ذلك الاجتماع عندما باشر مهام الرئاسة، هذا نصه : 
"الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه ومن والاه. إخواني، إنني ما كنت أعد نفسي أهلاً للرئاسة لو كنتُ حاضراً يوم الاجتماع الأول، فكيف تخطر لي بالبال وأنا غائب ؟ لكنكم بتواضعكم وسلامة صدوركم وسمو أنظاركم جئتم بخلاف اعتقادي في الأمرين فانتخبتموني للرئاسة. 
إخواني، كنت أعد نفسي ملكاً للجزائر أما اليوم فقد زدتم في عنقي ملكية أخرى ، فاللهَ أسأل أن يقدرني على القيام بالحق الواجب. 
إخواني إنني أراكم في علمكم واستقامة تفكيركم لم تنتخبوني لشخصي، وإنما أردتم أن تشيروا بانتخابي إلى وصفين عرف بهما أخوكم الضعيف هذا: الأول إنني قَصَرْتُ وقتي على التعليم فلا شغل لي سواه فأردتم أن ترمزوا إلى تكريم التعليم إظهاراً لمقصد من أعظم مقاصد الجمعية وحثاً لجميع الأعضاء على العناية به كل بجهده، الثاني : أن هذا العبد له فكرة معروفة، وهو لن يحيد عنها ولكنها يبلغها بالتي هي أحسن، فمن قبلها فهو أخ في الله، ومن ردها فهو أخ في الله، فالأخوّة في الله فوق ما يقبل وما يرد، فأردتم أن ترمزوا بانتخابي إلى هذا الأصل، وهو أن الاختلاف في الشيء الخاص لا يمس روح الأخوة في الأمر العام." 
وهكذا تأسست الجمعية, وتشكل مجلسها الإداري المنبثق عن الاجتماع العام, على النحو التالي : 
1- الرئيس : عبد الحميد بن باديس 
2- نائب الرئيس : محمد البشير الإبراهيمي 
3- الكاتب العام : محمد الأمين العمودي 
4- نائب الكاتب العام : الطيب العقبي 
5- أمين المال : مبارك الميلي 
6- نائب أمين المال : إبراهيم بيوض 
أعضاء مستشارين : 
1- المولود الحافظي 
2- الطيب المهاجي 
3- مولاي بن شريف 
4- السعيد اليجري 
5- حسن الطرابلسي 
6- عبد القادر القاسمي 
7- محمد الفضيل اليراتني 
ونظرا لكون أغلب أعضاء المجلس يتواجدون بعيدا عن العاصمة بحكم ظروفهم السكنية، تقرر تعيين لجنة دائمة يكون أفرادها ممن يقيمون بالعاصمة, تتألف من خمسة أعضاء, تكون على اتصال دائما برئيس الجمعية بقسنطينة، وتتولى التنسيق بين الأعضاء, وتحفظ الوثائق, وتضبط الميزانية, وتحضر للاجتماعات الدورية للمجلس الإداري، وقد شُكلت على الوجه التالي : 
1- عمر إسماعيل رئيسا. 
2- محمد المهدي كاتبا. 
3- آيت سي أحمد عبد العزيز أمينا للمال. 
4- محمد الزميلي عضوا 
5- الحاج عمر العنق عضوا 
شهد العام الثاني من تأسيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين بداية ميلادها الحقيقي ومساهمتها في الحركة الإصلاحية في بلادنا، فقد كان هذا العام 1932 حدا فاصلا بين عهدين، ومرحلة انتقال من الفوضى والاضطرابات إلى التنظيم والعمل الدقيق، فقد خابت مؤمرات أعداء المصلحين، وردّ الله كيهم من نحورهم، وتأسس المجلس الثاني من رجال جمعت بينهم الرغبة الصادقة في الإصلاح والتعاون على البر والتقوى، لم يدّخروا جهدا في سبيل تحقيق غايتهم النبيلة وسادت بينهم مبادئ الأخوة الصادقة فحقق الله على أيديهم خيرًا كبيرًا للعباد والبلاد وقد ضم المجلس الإداري لجمعية العلماء في عامها الثاني الأسماء التالية : 
1- ابن باديس رئيسا 
2- البشير الإبراهيمي نائبه 
3- محمد الأمين العمودي كاتبا عاما 
4- العربي التبسي نائبه 
5- مبارك الميلي أمين عام 
6- أبو اليقظان نائبه 
الأعضاء المستشارون : 
1- الطيب العقبي 
2- السعيد الزاهري 
3- محمد خير الدين 
4- علي أبو الخيار 
5- يحي حمودي 
6- قدور الحلوي 
7- عبد القادر بن زيان 
لجنة العمل الدائمة : 
1- أبو يعلا الزواوي رئيسا 
2- رودوس محمود كاتبا 
3- محمد بن مرابط أمين المال 
4- رشيد بطحوش مستشارا 
5- محمد بن الباي مستشارا 
وحتى يسهل الإشراف على متابعة العمل الإصلاحي, وتنشيط العمل التربوي, الذي يقدم في المدراس الحرة, التي بدأت تنتشر في أرجاء القطر, كلف الإمام عبد الحميد بن باديس باقتراح من الجمعية الشيخ الطيب العقبي بأن يتولى الإشراف على العمل الذي يجري في العاصمة وما جاورها, وكلف الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي بأن يتولى العمل الذي يجري بالجهة الغربية من البلاد, انطلاقا من تلمسان, وأبقى بقسنطينة وما جاورها تحت إشرافه شخصيا, وهكذا تقاسم الثلاثة العمل في القطر كله. 
وتنفيذا لما تضمنه القانون الأساسي للجمعية تم إحداث فروع لها (شعب) في جهات مختلفة من القطر, ففي السنة الأولى تم تأسيس 22 شعبة, وفي سنة 1936 كان عدد الشعب 33 شعبة, أما في سنة 1938 فقد تطور العدد إلى 58 شعبة, واستمر هذا الجهد التعليمي والإصلاحي رغم العراقيل والاضطهادات التي كان العلماء والمعلمون عرضة لها, ولكن الملاحظة التي يجب تسجيلها هنا هي أن الشعب أقبل على التعليم الحر بكيفية خارقة للعادة, لذلك انتشرت المدارس في جميع مدن الجزائر وقراها. 
وبعد مضي ست سنوات من عمر الجمعية, بادر الإمام عبد الحميد بن باديس بوضع إطار حرّ وشامل للجمعية وهو أشبه بميثاق أو دستور وضعه لتسير على هديه الجمعية في نشاطها الإصلاحي والتعليمي, فحدد من خلال هذا الإطار ما اسماه "بدعوة جمعية العلماء وأصولها" ونشره في مجلة الشهاب العدد الرابع, المجلد الثالث عشر في جوان 1937 ثم طبع ووزع على العموم.* 

*الظروف والعوامل التي ساعدت على نشأت وظهور الجمعية*

*كما مرّ معنا، فقد بُذلت جهود كبيرة لتجميع وحشد القوى والطاقات تحت راية واحدة، لمواجهة التحديات والأخطار المحدقة بالأمة، مع ذلك فقد تضافرت ظروف عديدة وعوامل كثيرة، ساهمت جميعها في إظهار (جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين) إلى الوجود، نذكر منها ما يلي:
1 ـ الظروف التي نشأت فيها الجمعية : 
أ ـ مرور قرن كامل على الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر، واحتفال الفرنسيين بذلك، استفزازًا للأمة، وإظهارًا للروح الصليبية الحاقدة التي يضمرونها للإسلام والمسلمين. 
ب ـ التحضير للمؤتمر الإسلامي الذي عُقد في القدس برئاسة الحاج أمين الحسيني، في ديسمبر 1931م، الذي كان هدفه توحيد الصف الإسلامي بعد سقوط الخلافة الإسلامية. في تلك الظروف المفعمة بالتحديات، ظهرت جمعية العلماء للوجود. 
2 ـ العوامل التي ساعدت على نشاة الجمعية : 
يحدّد الشيخ محمّد البشير الإبراهيميّ هذه العوامل فيحصرها في أربعة: 
1- آثار الشّيخ محمّد عبده؛ وذلك بطريقة المعارضة الشّديدة من الفقهاء الجزائريّين المتزمّتين لأفكاره التي كانت تتسرّب إلى الجزائر بواسطة مجلّة "المنار"؛ 
2- الثورة التّعليميّة التي أحدثها الأستاذ الشّيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس بدروسه الحيّة ؛ 
3- التّطوّر الفكريّ الذي طرأ على عقول النّاس في عقابيل الحرب العـالميّة الأولى؛ 
4- إيَاب طائفة من المثقّفين الجزائريّين الذين كانوا يعيشون في المشرق العربيّ، ولا سيّما في الحجاز والشّام، وأبرزهم الإبراهيميّ، والعقبيّ. 
ونضيف إلى هذه العوامل الأربعة التي ذكرها الشيخ الإبراهيميّ، ثلاثة عواملَ أخراةٍ؛ قد لا تقلّ أهمّيّة عن الأربعة؛ وهي: 
1- اشتداد تأثير الحركات الصّوفيّة بالجزائر، وازدياد نشاطها، وتكاثر طرائقها حتّى جاوزت العَشرَ، وحتّى اكتسحت جميع المدن والقرى، بل البوادي أيضا، في الجزائر، فأمست تصول وتجول، فلم يكن شيءٌ يُتداول بين مستنيري النّاس غير الفكر الصّوفيّ الذي لا يجاوز سِيَر الشّيوخ وكراماتهم؛ وميل أهل التّصوّف، من عوامّهم خصوصاً، إلى الإغراق في الرّوحيّات، والكلَف الشّديد بالخوض في أمور الغيب على سبيل اليقين، والتّعلّق المثير بمَشاهد البَرَكة والمناقب والكرامات. 
2- اشتداد شراسة الاستعمار الفرنسيّ، ومبالغته في محاربة اللّغة العربيّة والدّين الإسلاميّ والتّمكين للتّخلّف الذهنيّ والشّعْبَذة لدى النّاس، وتشجيع ممارسات وطقوس فلكلوريّة ليست من الدّين الصّحيح في شيء: إلى حدّ الهوَس. 
3- شيوع الجهل بين عامّة الجزائريّين حيث كانت الأمّيّة تجاوز ثمانين في المائة في أوساط الجزائريّين من الذكور، وربما كانت تجاوز تسعين في المائة في أوساط الجزائريّات. ولذلك نجد الأستاذ المرحوم محمّد إبراهيم الكتّانيّ الذي كان شديد الإعجاب بالحركة الإصلاحيّة في الجزائر فكان لا يزال يتحدّث عنها بتقدير وإعجاب لطلاّبه بجامعة الرّباط : يُرَاعُ للحالة التي كان الجزائريّون عليها في العِقد الرّابع من القرن العشرين (وقد ازدار الجزائرَ عام خمسة وثلاثين وتسعمائة وألف) حين يقول: " شاهدت من تعاسة المسلمين ودينهم ولغتهم ما لم أكن أتصوّر أنّ الحالة وصلت إلى معشاره: جهل باللّغة العربيّة فظيع، وطمْس لمعالم الدّين شنيع… "* 

*أهداف جمعية العلماء*
*
لقد كان ابن باديس ورفاقه أعضاء جمعية العلماء، من الحصافة بمكان، حيث أبدوا أشياء وأضمروا أخرى، مكتفين في تصريحاتهم الرسمية بإعلان الدعوة إلى الإصلاح الديني والتعليمي حذرًا. فقد جاء على لسان رئيسها: (أن الجمعية يجب أن لا تكون إلا جمعية هداية وإرشاد، لترقية الشعب من وهنت الجهل والسقوط الأخلاقي، إلى أَوْج العلم ومكارم الأخلاق، في نطاق دينها الذهبي وبهداية نبيها الأمي، الذي بُعث ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق، عليه وآله الصلاة والسلام، ولا يجوز بحال أن يكون لها بالسياسة وكل ما يتصل بالسياسة أدنى اتصال، بعيدة عن التفريق وأسباب التفريق...).
ويضيف ابن باديس قائلاً: (إن المسلمين هم السواد الأعظم في وطنهم، فإذا تثقفوا بالعلم، وتحلوا بالآداب، وأُشْرِبُوا حبّ العمل، وانبعثت فيهم روح النشاط، كان منهم كل خير لهذا الوطن وسكانه على العموم، بما يُسرّ به الحاكم والمحكوم).
ويختصر لنا الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي مهمة الجمعية بقوله: (إن المهمة التي تقوم جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين بأدائها، وهي السير بهذه الأمة إلى الحياة عن طريق العلم والدين، هي أقوم الطرق وأمثلها وأوفقها لمزاج الأمة...).
والحقيقة أن جمعية العلماء المسلمين، أدركت بوضوح أن العلة في بقاء الاستعمار جاثمًا على صدر الأمة دهـرًا طويلاً، تكمـن في ما يسمى بالقابلية للاستعمار، والتي مردها إلى ما طرأ على الشعب من انحراف في عقيدته وفكره، وأن العلاج الصحيح يتمثل في إزالة تلك العلة من أساسها، وهو ما يعبّر عنه الأستاذ مالك بن نبي رحمه الله، بقوله: (إن القضية عندنا منوطة أولاً بتخلصنا مما يستغله الاستعمار في أنفسنا من استعداد لخدمته). أو كما قال أحد الصالحين: (أخرجوا المستعمر من أنفسكم يخرج من أرضكم). وذلك مصداقًا لقول الحق تبارك وتعالى: (إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم )(الرعد:11). 
ويمكننا القول: بأن الجمعية ركّزت في مراحلها الأولى على الأهداف التالية: 
1 ـ إصلاح عقيدة الشعب الجزائري، وتنقيتها من الخرافات والبدع، وتطهيرها من مظاهر التخاذل والتواكل التي تغذيها الطرق الصوفية المنحرفة. 
2 ـ محاربة الجهل بتثقيف العقول، والرجـوع بها إلى القــرآن والسنــة الصحيحة، عن طريق التربية والتعليم. 
3 ـ المحافظة على الشخصيـــة العربيــة الإسلاميــة للشعـب الجزائـــري، بمقاومة سياسة التنصير والفرنسة التي تتبعها سلطات الاحتلال. 
والشيء الذي تجدر الإشارة إليه في هذا المجال، هو أنه رغم أن الفصل الثالث من القانون الأساس للجمعية، يحرّم عليها الخوض في المسائل السياسية، إلا أن هذه الأخيرة قد تركت لأعضائها كامل الحرية للخوض في السياسة، بصفتهم الشخصية لا بوصفهم أعضاء فيها، حفاظًا على كيان الجمعية واستمرار مسيرتها.* 

*من مواقف جمعية العلماء*

*من خلال الأهداف التي حددتها الجمعية لنفسها، تظهر المسؤولية العظيمة التي تصدّرت للقيام بأعبائها، وفيما يلي نذكر بعضًا من مواقف الجمعية في الإصلاح الديني، بمعناه الشامل: 
الجمعية والتعليم: 
لقد أدركت جمعية العلماء أهمية التربية والتعليم في تحقيق مقاصدها العقيدية والفكرية، فركّزت على التعليم الإسلامي العربي، وإنشاء المدارس، وحثّ الأمة وتشجيعها على إرسال أبنائها إلى مدارسها، بغية تعليم وتثقيف أكبر عدد ممكن من أبناء المسلمين، فالتعليم هو الذي يطبع المتعلم بالطابع الذي يكون عليه في مستقبل حياته. 
وجّهت الجمعية اهتمامها إلى التعليم المسجدي، إدراكًا منها بأن (المسجد والتعليم صنوان في الإسلام من يوم ظهـر الإسلام... فكما لا مسجد بدون صلاة، كذلك لا مسجد بدون تعليم).. وعليه، وضعت برامج واسعة لنشر التعليم الديني والعربي للصغار المبتدئين، وتكميل معلومات من درسوا باللسان الأجنبي، كما لم تحرم الكبار من دروس الوعظ والإرشاد ومحو الأمية، فشيّدت لذلك المدارس وفتحت النوادي لإلقاء المحاضرات في التهذيب وشؤون الحياة العامة. 
ولم يقتصر دور جمعية العلماء التربوي والتعليمي داخل الوطن فحسب، بل رافق أبناء الجزائر الذي هاجروا إلى فرنسا حيث يشكلون جالية كبيرة. 
فقد تنبّهت الجمعية إلى الأخطار المحدقة بأولئك المهاجرين الـمُعَرَّضِين لخطر الذوبان في الحضارة الأوروبية، والابتعاد عن أصول دينهم، فأرسلت إليهم المعلمين والوعاظ والمرشدين، وأسست النوادي والمدارس لتعليم أبنائهم. 
وقد كانت جهود الجمعية في هذا الميدان تدور على محاور ثلاثة: 
1 ـ إحداث مكاتب حرّة للتعليم المكتبي للصغار. 
2 ـ دروس الوعظ والإرشاد الديني في المساجد العامة. 
3 ـ تنظيم محاضرات في التهذيب وشؤون الحياة العامة، في النوادي. 
الجمعية وتعليم المرأة : 
كان الجمود واقفا في سبيل المرأة ومانعًا من تعليمها، فجاءت جمعية العلماء وأذابت الجمود وكسرت السدود وأخرجت المرأة من سجن الجهل إلى فضاء العلم في دائرة التربية الإسلامية والمنزلية التي وضعت المرأة فيها، والجمعية تبني أمرها على حقيقة وهي أن الأمة كالطائرة لا تطير إلا بجناحين، وجنحاها هما الرجل والمرأة، فالأمة التي تخص الذكر بالتعليم تريد أن تطير بجناح واحد، فهي واقعة لا محالة. ولجمعية العلماء جولات موفقة في هذا الميدان، فالنساء أصبحن يشهدن دروسًا خاصةً بهن في الوعظ والإرشاد ويفهمن ما للمرأة وما عليها. 
وفي مدارس جمعية العلماء نحو ثلاثة عشر ألف بنت يشاركن الأولاد في السنوات الثلاث الأولى من المرحلة الابتدائية، ثم ينفردن ببرنامج محكم. 
الجمعية والطرق الصوفية: 
كما ذكرنا عند حديثنا عن نشأة جمعية العلماء، بأن مجلسها الإداري الأول لم يكن منقحًا ولا متجانس الأفكار، فقد ضمّ إلى جانب رجال الإصلاح، بعض الطرقيين ورجال الدين الرسميين، الذين أخفقوا في احتواء الجمعية وتصريفــها وفـــق مصالحهم وأهوائهم، (فما أكملوا السنة الأولى حتى فرّوا من الجمعية، وناصبوها العداء، واستعانوا عليها بالظلمة، ورموها بالعظائم... ذلك لأنهم وجدوا كثيرًا من الآفات الاجتماعية التي تحاربها الجمعية، هم مصدرها، وهي مصدر عيشهم، ووجدوا قسمًا منها مما تُغْضِبُ محاربته سادتهم ومواليهم).
وبدعم من سلطات الاحتلال، تأسست (جمعية علماء السنة) في خريف سنة 1932م، تضم الطرقيين ورجال الدين الرسميين إضافة إلى بعض العلماء المأجورين، لمناهضة جمعية العلماء، ومناصبتها العداء.. ودعّموا حملتهم بإصدار بعض الصحف، منها (المعيار) و(الرشاد)، وقد انضمت إلى هذه الحملة جريدة النجاح التي كانت في بدايتها إصلاحية. 
لم يكن الموقف الحازم الذي وقفته الجمعية تجاه انحرافات الطرقيين وليد نشـأتها، بل كان امتدادًا للنهج الذي سار عليه ابن باديس والمصلحون من قبل. 
ولقد علمت الجمعية بعد التروي والتثبت، ودراسة أحوال الأمة ومنشئ أمراضها، (أن هذه الطرق المبتدعة في الإسلام، هي سبب تفرّق المسلمين... وأنها هي السبب الأكبر في ضلالهم في الدين والدنيا).. ويوضح لنا الشيخ الإبراهيمي الدوافع وراء محاربة ضلالات الطرقيين، فيقول: (ونعلم أننا حين نقاومها، نقاوم كل شرّ، وأننا حين نقضي عليها -إن شاء الله- نقضي على كل باطل ومنكر وضلال). 
الجمعية والتجنيس : 
كانت سياسة فرنسا منذ وطئت أقدام جيوشها أرض الجزائر، ترمي إلى الإدماج السياسي الكامل لهذا الوطن، وتذويب شعبه في ثقافتها الغربية، تمهيدًا لفرنسته وتنصيره. 
ومع تعاقب الأحقاب، ظهرت بين الجزائريين فئة تربت في مدارس الاستعمار، تدعو وترغّب في التجنّس بالجنسية الفرنسية، والتخلي عن أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فيما يتعلق بالأحوال الشخصية، بغية الحصول على بعض الحقوق السياسية، ولم تكن جمعية العلماء لتسكت عن هذه المسألة الخطيرة، بل كانت أول من تصدى لها وحاربها في الخطب العامة، والمحاضرات وفي الصحف، موضحة حكم الإسلام في ذلك.. ولما أصرّ دعاة التجنس على توسيع دعايتهم، وعقدوا اجتماعهم العام في ربيع سنة 1934م، لمطالبة الحكومة بتسهيل التجنيس، سعيًا منهم لتكثير سوادهم، أصدرت جمعية العلماء على لسان رئيسها، الفتوى الشهيرة بتكفيــر مــن يتجنس بالجنسيــة الفرنسيــة، ويتخلـى عن أحكــام الشريعــة الإسلامية، جاء فيهـــا: (التجنـس بجنسيــة غيــر إسلاميــة يقتضـي رفض أحكام الشريعة، ومن رفض حكمًا واحدًا من أحكام الإسلام، عُدَّ مرتدًا عن الإسلام بالإجماع، فالمتجنّس مرتدّ بالإجماع). 
ورغم المضايقات الشديدة من طرف الاستعمار، حققت جمعية العلماء نجاحًا كبيرًا في تصحيح عقائد الجزائريين، وتطهيرها من شوائب الشرك، والرجوع بهم إلى منابع الإســلام الأصيلــة، كتــاب الله وسنـة رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم يستنيرون بها في دينهم ودنياهم، مقدمة لهم العلم النافع، فالتفّ حولها الشعب وآزرها وأيّدها -بإذن الله- في وقت كانت تتناثر فيه الجمعيات كحَبِّ الحَصيد. وقبل أن أختتم الكلام عن جمعية العلماء، لا يفوتني في هذا المقام أن نتعرف على أولئك الأسود الأشاوس، رجال العلم، الذين ساهموا بقوة في تأسيس هذه الجمعية المباركة، والذين شدّوا أزر الإمام ابن باديس، وأولوه شرف الثقة والإخلاص، نذكر منهم: 
1 ـ الشيخ محمد البشير الإبراهيمي (1889-1965م)، نائب رئيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين، ثم رئيسًا لها بعد وفاة الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس سنة 1940م، من أبرز قادة الحركة الإصلاحية السلفية في العالم العربي، عضو المجامع العلميّة العربية في القاهرة ودمشق وبغداد، عالم بالأدب والتاريخ واللغة العربية وعلوم الدين. 
2 ـ الشيخ الطيب بن محمد العقبي (1890-1960م)، كاتب، صحفي، وخطيب، من رجالات الحركة الإصلاحية الإسلامية، هاجر مع أسرته إلى المدينة المنورة سنة 1895م، أخذ العلم عن مشايخها، ودرّس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف، ولاّه الشريف حسين رئاسة تحرير جريدة (القبلة)، خلفًا للكاتب الإسلامي الشهير (محب الدين الخطيب)، عاد إلى الجزائر سنة 1920م، أصدر جريدة (الإصلاح)، وشارك في تأسيس جمعية العلماء، واختير نائبًا للكاتب العام بها، تولى الوعظ والإرشاد في (نادي الترقي) بالعاصمة، استقال من الجمعية قبيل الحرب العالمية الثانية، حين عارضه أغلب أعضاء الجمعية في مسألة تأييد فرنسا في حربها ضد ألمانيا. 
3 ـ الأستاذ محمد الأمين العمودي (1890-1957م): شاعر، وصحفي، من رجالات الحركة الإصلاحية، اشتغل بالمحاماة الشرعية، اختير أول كاتب عام لجمعية العلماء سنة 1931م، نظرًا لمقدرته الكتابية بالعربية والفرنسية. أنشأ جريدة الدفاع Défense La للدفاع عن حقوق الشعب الجزائري، وشارك في أغلب الصحف الإصلاحية. 
4 ـ الشيخ العربي بن بلقاسم التبسيّ (1895-1957م): أحد رجال الفكر الإصلاحي، ومن أبرز أعضاء جمعية العلماء، درس في الزيتونة والأزهر، اختير سنة 1935م كاتبًا عامًا للجمعية، ثم نائبًا لرئيسها الشيخ الإبراهيمــي سنــة 1940م، وكــان مديــرًا لمعهــد ابن بـــاديس بقسنطينــة سنة 1947م، خطفه الفرنسيون في 17 أبريل سنة 1957م واغتالوه. 
5 ـ الشيـخ مبـارك بن محمد الميلي (1897-1945م): أحد أقطاب الحركة الإصلاحية تعليمًا وتأليفًا، ثم تكوينًا وتسييرًا (يمتاز في كتاباته بدقة التحليل، وعمق التفكير، ولذلك كان يُطلق عليه: فيلسوف الحركة الإصلاحية)، تولى رئاسة تحرير جريدة (البصائر)، لسان حال جمعية العلماء، كما كان مسؤول المالية في الجمعية.
من مؤلفاته: رسالة الشرك ومظاهره، وتاريخ الجزائر في القديم والحديث، في جزأين. 
هؤلاء هم أبرز رجالات الجمعية الذين حملوا مشعل الإصلاح، وصارعوا ظلمات الجهل والانحراف،(وصبر  ا وصابروا من أجل الحفاظ على الشخصية العربية الإسلامية للشعب الجزائري، وهم في ذلك كمثل السحاب ساقه الله إلى بلد ميت، فلا يقلع حتى يُحييه... وإن سائق المطر للبلد الميت، هو سائق هذه الجمعية لهذا الوطن المشرف على الموت... وإن جاعل المطر سببًا في إحياء هذه الأرض، هو جاعل هذه الجمعية سببًا في إحياء هذا الوطن). 
جمعية العلماء المسلمين والثورة ( موضوع قائم بذاته)*

*الصعوبات والمعوقات التي واجهة الجمعية*

*لم تغفل السلطة الفرنسية عن نشاط الجمعية، وبدأت في التضييق على أعضائها منذ عام 1933، ووضعت كافة أعضائها تحت المراقبة، ومنعت إصدار تصاريح جديدة لمدارس الجمعية. 
ولما كانت الإجراءات الفرنسية ضد الجمعية بغرض تحجيم حركة الجمعية حتى يخلو الطريق للصوفية، فقد واجهت الجمعية الصوفية في المساجد وبين جموع الناس، فاستيقظت الجزائر على حقيقة الصوفية الخاضعة وتهاونها مع المحتل. 
وكانت المواجهة الثانية مع المؤامرات الفرنسية على هوية الجزائر في عام 1936، وذلك من خلال مشروع فرنسي يجعل الجزائر مقاطعة فرنسية، ويتم تمثيلها في البرلمان الفرنسي، وظن البعض أن هذا المشروع قد يكون طريقًا للحصول على بعض حقوق الجزائر المهدرة، فشارك مجموعة من الجمعية على رأسهم ابن باديس في مؤتمر جزائري فرنسي في باريس لمناقشة المشروع، وكان حضورهم بشكل شخصي حتى لا يخالفوا قانون الجمعيات، واستطاع أفراد الجمعية توجيه القرارات النهائية بما يحفظ للجزائر عروبته، وإسلامه، وذاتيته، وصاغ ابن باديس رده على المشروع في قصيدة مفحمة. 
كان نجاح الجمعية في إحباط هذه المؤامرة دافعًا للسلطات الفرنسية إلى أن تجد من الوسائل ما يحطم بعضًا من شخصيات الجمعية، فدفعت الطرق الصوفية العميلة إلى مهاجمة ابن باديس، حتى إنها أطلقت عليه -أي الصوفية– "ابن إبليس"! كما دبرت سلطات الاحتلال اغتيال مفتي العاصمة ابن مكحول، واتهمت الطيب العقبي بقتله، ولم تحاكم الرجل أو تقبض عليه، وتركت الاتهام معلقًا، وذلك حتى تُشَوِّهَ سمعة الرجل وجمعيته، وهو ما دفع به إلى الاستقالة عام 1938. 
ومع قيام الحرب العالمية الثانية، طالبت فرنسا كافة الهيئات الجزائرية بتأييد موقف فرنسا، وكان ذلك تمهيدًا لإشراك الجزائريين في صفوف القتال الفرنسية، ورفضت الجمعية، وكانت المواجهة هذه المرة مع السلطة الفرنسية مباشرة، فأصدرت السلطات قرارًا بإلغاء الجمعية عام 1940، وتوفي ابن باديس في نفس العام، وخلفه محمد البشير الإبراهيمي في رئاسة الجمعية، ولكنه اعتقل وعُذِّب في عام 1941، ثم قامت سلطات الاحتلال بنفيه إلى الصحراء، وفي عام 1946 عادت الجمعية إلى النشاط بعد الإفراج عن رئيسها، ولكنها لم تعد كما كانت من قبل.* 

*أفول نجم جمعية العلماء*

*كانت الخطوة الأولى في اتجاه أفول نجم الجمعية هي خروج الجمعية عن أهدافها السابق ذكرها، وانخراطها في العمل السياسي، مع صدور نظام الجزائر الجديد الصادر من السلطة الفرنسية عام 1947، وفيه اعترفت فرنسا بما يشبه الحكم الذاتي للجزائر، واعترفت باللغة العربية لغة أساسية في الجزائر، ومن ثم اتجهت الجمعية إلى ممارسات سياسية ورطتها في مواقف وتحالفات وصدامات سياسية، وصرفت الجمعية عن التركيز على معاني التربية التي صنعت لها مكانتها عند الشعب الجزائري. 
والخطوة الثانية هي سفر كل من رئيس الجمعية البشير الإبراهيمي، ونائبه أحمد المدني إلى مصر في عام 1951، واستقرارهما بها منذ عام 1952، وإن كان عذرهما هو حشد التأييد السياسي والمادي للثورة والقضية الجزائرية، وخشية الاعتقال عند العودة، ونجاحهما في المشاركة في تأسيس مكتب المغرب العربي بالقاهرة، وافتتاح إذاعة صوت الجزائر من الإذاعة المصرية، وقد كان أول صوت يصدر من هذه الإذاعة صوت البشير الإبراهيمي مناديًا الثوار: "لا نسمع عنكم أنكم تراجعتم، أو تخاذلتم"، ولكن هذا الغياب المستمر أورث فراغًا في التوجيه والقيادة، لم تستطع قيادة العربي البتسي أن تقنع القدامى أو الجدد، ومن ثم بدأت صراعات خفية حول رئاسة الجمعية. 
كانت الخطوة الثالثة هي الانقلاب الداخلي الذي قاده محمد خير الدين، والذي غيّر كثيرًا من الهياكل، وأدان الغائبين عن أداء واجبهم خارج البلاد، وقد كان ذلك في اجتماع أخير عقدته الجمعية في سبتمبر 1954م. 
انتهى الأمر بصدور قرار حل الجمعية من السلطات الفرنسية في الجزائر في منتصف عام 1956م، ولم يستطع القائمون عليها الاجتماع وإعادة تنظيم أنفسهم، وخاصة مع توجه الجميع للمشاركة في الثورة المسلحة التي اشتعلت منذ عام 1954م، وكانت ثمرة جميع الجهود في عام 1962م، وهي استقلال الجزائر العربية المسلمة.* 

*إشراقة جديدة*

*رغم ما أعلنته الحكومة الاستعمارية الحرب على نشاط الجمعية فوجهت جهودها إلى تعطيل جرائدها وإغلاق مدارسها, وملاحقة معلميها وعلمائها ومنعتهم من دخول المساجد الرسمية وإلقاء دروس الوعظ بها, والانتهاء إلى حل الجمعية خاصة بعد وفاة الإمام الجليل الشيخ ابن باديس سنة 1940, وانتقل المشعل إلى رفيقه الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي الذي حافظة على الأمانة وأدى الواجب الموكل إليه وقد ساهم رفقة العديد من العلماء في أوقات صعبة على الثبات ونصر قضية الوطنية خاصة مع اندلاع الثور التحريرية الكبرى, والدور الفاعل التي لعبته الجمعية بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشر, ما أعلن عنه وما خفيا في دعم الثورة والهدف هو نيل الحرية. ومع بزوغ شمس الحرية واصلت الجمعية نشاطها في عهد جديد إلى أن وفاة البشير الإبراهيمي سنة 1965 والعديد من العلماء والمناضلين المؤسسين قلص من نشاط الجمعية مع ظهور مؤسسات وطنية حكومية للجزائر الاستقلال تمثل في وزارة الشؤون الدينية, وبناء المدارس والجامعات من دور الجمعية الأول المتمثل في التعليم, فاختفت عن الأنظار وتلاشت دون أن يعلم السبب. 
إلا أن الأمل لم يفقد فقد جاء نور وصدق الرجال النابغ من إرث الإمام الجليل ابن باديس وخيرة الصفوة من العلماء والمناضلين, من تلميذه وتلميذ زملائه لتظهر من جديد في مطلع القرن الواحد والعشرين لتلعب دورا في الحياة العامة للشعب الجزائري في عز الحرية والاستقلال, وهي اليوم برئاسة عبد الرحمان شيبان وهي تنشط ضمن نظام الجمعيات المبين بالقانون الجزائري رقم 90/31 المؤرخ بتاريخ 17/05/1411 هـ الموافق لـ 04/12/1990م وهي جمعية وطنية دينية علمية تهذيبية وقد فتح لها عدة فروع في جل ولاية الوطن. 
أما ميدان نشاط الجمعية كل مكان يوجد فيه المسلمون, وغايتها نشر الدين الإسلامي على وجهه الصحيح, البعيد عن كل بدعة, ومحاربة كل ما يحرمه صريح الشرع : كالخمر, والميسر, والآفات الاجتماعية الأخرى, ومحاربة الجهل والبطالة والإسراف, وكل منهي عنه بطبيعة من قبل الدين والأخلاق الفاضلة. 
ولكي تصل الجمعية إلى أهدافها النبيلة, تعتمد إلى اتخاذ الوسائل التالية :. 
- إلقاء محاضرات للرجال والنساء. 
- إلقاء محاضرات دينية في المساجد. 
- نشر الجرائد والمجلات. 
- تأسيس النوادي لتثقيف الشباب. 
- نشر التعليم القرآني والديني. 
- ربط أواصر الصلات العلمية والثقافية مع مثيلاتها من الجمعيات داخل الوطن وخارجه. 
- تنظيم ملتقيات علمية وندوات ثقافية لدراسة القضايا التي تهم المجتمع المسلم.* 


*المرجع :* *موقع الامام عبد الحميد بن باديس*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هنيئاً لك عملاً كهذا ...
 تقبل الله مينا ومنك ... وزادك الله توفيقا

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

جزاكم الله خيرا.
و اليوم و كأن الجمعية ليست موجودة ، لا ترى لها أي أثر لا في المساجد و  لا في الجامعات و هذا نظرا للتعتيم الآثم.

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيك و رحم علماءنا و رزقنا و إياهم الجنة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> هنيئاً لك عملاً كهذا ...
> 
> 
> تقبل الله مينا ومنك ... وزادك الله توفيقا


اللهم آمين ... إنها جمعية قدمت الكثير ، فكيف لا نتذكرها ...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاكم الله خيرا.
> و اليوم و كأن الجمعية ليست موجودة ، لا ترى لها أي أثر لا في المساجد و لا في الجامعات و هذا نظرا للتعتيم الآثم.


 جزاكم الله مثله ... صدقت ، الله المستعان .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك و رحم علماءنا و رزقنا و إياهم الجنة


 وفيك بارك الله 
اللهم آمين أخيتي .

----------

